# Arkansas DIY hunt



## Mossy (Oct 4, 2013)

Me and a few buds are planning a duck trip to Arkansas. I have been to the Bayou Meto before and we were thinking about doing that trip. Anybody have any suggestions on anywhere else to go and hunt public land that's maybe not as crowded as the Bayou Meto?


----------



## T Tolbert (Oct 4, 2013)

People probably do know some places but if they tell you then you tell your buds then they tell there buds.... Well there you go.


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 4, 2013)

Everywhere is crowded. Somewhere that isn't crowded, or places that weren't crowded years ago, are crowded now from postings on forums, articles, big mouths, etc. you gotta pay to play out there. The crowds are just part of it. 
hit their game and fish website, print maps, get to scouting. That's what will benefit you the most.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 4, 2013)

That Bayou Meto is CRAZY on opening day!!Its literally a boat race when legal start time hits.The slower boats get run over by the faster boats and theres only room for two wide as far as passing.I saw my life pass before my very eyes a couple times.


----------



## Mossy (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks y'all. Definitely not going opening weekend. Probably go sometime in December


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 4, 2013)

Any federal land should be wide open this year....


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed duck hunting in Arkansas-I did it a few years ago-we had a guide-the shoot was actually great...but the duck limit was just not high enough for the amount of ducks that fly.  In 30 minutes we had shot our limit on two consecutive days....not a lot to do in Stuggart after that except to spend some money at Mack's !  Have a nice trip--however you do it!!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 4, 2013)

I know a rice farmer in Hoxie on white river with an oxbow, cabin and rice pit blinds. He is very reasonable. pm me and ill give you his ##.


----------



## Speckcaller (Oct 4, 2013)

Loose lips sinks ships.


----------



## T Tolbert (Oct 4, 2013)

I've heard that before I think


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 6, 2013)

I was thinking bout doing the same thing to Missouri... Hauling the boat out there


----------



## TwinDrakes04 (Oct 6, 2013)

^^If you are willing to drive to Missouri I would suggest going to Oaklahoma in December. Pm me if you want some info, zero pressure during the week and some of the best hunting I've ever experienced... And wild quail !


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 6, 2013)

TwinDrakes04 said:


> ^^If you are willing to drive to Missouri I would suggest going to Oaklahoma in December. Pm me if you want some info, zero pressure during the week and some of the best hunting I've ever experienced... And wild quail !



I hope it is not in Southwest Oklahoma. I have been trying to get out there for two seasons now but there is no water!!


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Oct 6, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I hope it is not in Southwest Oklahoma. I have been trying to get out there for two seasons now but there is no water!!



Your right, I was in Altus, OK. in 2011 and when I left Oklahoma City driving out, I got about 80 miles outside of town and it looked like the pictures of the old dust bowl.  Talked to some of the locals while there and they said it was the worst it had been since the dust bowl.

Didn't mean to hijack there Mossy.


----------



## TwinDrakes04 (Oct 6, 2013)

2004-2009 Altus and Mountian Park  were unbelievable. Since then the lack of water has killed those areas. I've also hunted Se Oak and Ne Oak and had great success as well. Big numbers of birds still come through the area, hunt the big lakes and river banks.

Past few years have been very dry, but I've already heard reports of a few private swamps I know of in SW Ok with water. If you are planning a trip this year , let me know...


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 6, 2013)

I was going to plan a trip for this year but the biologist i talked to out there said that it is even worst than last year. I am just a little nervous to make the 18 hour trip to find no water!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 6, 2013)

Pm sent!


----------

